# Martin JRM Mars



## Snautzer01 (Sep 2, 2020)

Martin Mars Photo Scan Or Original Martins Photo 8x11BW Scan | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 2, 2020)

Martin JRM Mars Power Take Off Photo Scan 8x10 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 2, 2020)

Martin JRM Mars Strawberry Point Middle River Md 8x 10 Color Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 4, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## dogsbody (Sep 4, 2020)

Some of my photos from 2011. Taken on a local lake.






















And something from the past:









Chris

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 4, 2020)

That aircraft sounds awesome coming at you before making a drop

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 11, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 11, 2020)

Have they delivered the one they painted up to the National Museum of Naval Aviation yet?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 24, 2020)

1940s WWII Official US Navy Photo 72 Ton Hawaii Mars Airplane, NATS | eBay

Hawaii Mars see #6 same plane (?)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 5, 2020)

PHOTO AVION RETIRAGE REPRINT HYDRAVION FLOAT MARTIN MARS CF-LYK FOREST INDUSTRIES SPAT LAKE 1967 " | For sale on Delcampe"

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## fubar57 (Dec 5, 2020)

Should be Sproat Lake on Vancouver Island


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 5, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> 1940s WWII Official US Navy Photo 72 Ton Hawaii Mars Airplane, NATS | eBay
> 
> Hawaii Mars see #6 same plane (?)
> 
> View attachment 595893


The current Mars Hawaii is the second Hawaii, the first sank in 1945 after being in service for a month.
If this photo is dated after August 1945, then it's the Mars Hawaii II

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 8, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## P-39 Expert (Dec 8, 2020)

dogsbody said:


> Some of my photos from 2011. Taken on a local lake.
> 
> View attachment 593850
> 
> ...



Expand above.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 24, 2021)

1940s US Naval Air Transport, Martin JRM Mars airplane HAWAII MARS Photo #2 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 24, 2021)

1940s US Naval Air Transport, Martin JRM Mars airplane HAWAII MARS Photo #5 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 24, 2021)

1940s US Naval Air Transport, Martin JRM Mars airplane HAWAII MARS Photo #6 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 24, 2021)

1940s US Naval Air Transport, Martin JRM Mars airplane HAWAII MARS Photo #1 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 24, 2021)

1940s US Naval Air Transport, Martin JRM Mars airplane HAWAII MARS Photo #3 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 24, 2021)

1940s US Naval Air Transport, Martin JRM Mars airplane HAWAII MARS Photo #7 | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 24, 2021)

1940s US Naval Air Transport, Martin JRM Mars airplane HAWAII MARS Photo #8 | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 24, 2021)

Awesome pictures! Thanks for posting!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 26, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 27, 2021)

Wingspan,Martin MARS airplane,water,seaplanes,flight,docks,piers,wharves,1943 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 31, 2021)

*PHOTO* Martin JRM-1 MARS ~ NATS BuNo.76823 - Original 8.5 x11 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## bdefen (Feb 2, 2021)

In the 60s, a convention held in McCall, Idaho on Payette Lake, hosted a USN Admiral as one of its speakers. The Admiral came to town in a large USN flying boat (not sure which). Payette Lake is a large beautiful mountain lake surrounded by pine/fir/cedar forest. To ensure the safety of the Admiral (and the airplane) numerous convention volunteers scoured the schedule landing area on the lake by boats to keep it clear of stray logs that might be a landing and takeoff hazard. 

Anything like that in other flying boat operations?

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 9, 2021)

Original WWII Photo Seaplane Cargo USAAF Aircraft Plane in Water | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Original WWII Photo Seaplane Cargo USAAF Aircraft Plane in Water at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Martin JRM Mars 26-12-41

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## special ed (Aug 9, 2021)

This is a photo of the prototype just after an engine fire on No. 3 which burned off and fell into the water. It was a taxi test fortunately.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 9, 2021)

The Martin shown is the XPB2M-1, which was soon to be modified to the JRM.
The XPB2M had twin tails and bomb bays, but the Navy decided it didn't need another long range patrol bomber, so Martin reconfigured it to a transport by removing the bomb bays - the single tail was to address stability issues as the now designated JRM got heavier.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Aug 9, 2021)

Note the X bird had spinners.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 9, 2021)

special ed said:


> Note the X bird had spinners.


The early XPB2M did, yes. They were omitted during rework, so by the time it was the XPB2M-1, they were gone.
The XPB2M through the early JRMs had the troublesome R-3350 engines, so there were several engine fires (like as seen in the photo).


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 31, 2021)

1940s JRM-Mars USN Flying Boat Martin Press Photo Sea Plane 8.5"x11" *P12b | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1940s JRM-Mars USN Flying Boat Martin Press Photo Sea Plane 8.5"x11" *P12b at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Martin JRM Mars

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 31, 2021)

1940s JRM-Mars Prototype US Navy Sea Plane Martin Press Photo 8.5"x11" *P12b | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1940s JRM-Mars Prototype US Navy Sea Plane Martin Press Photo 8.5"x11" *P12b at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Martin JRM Mars

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 31, 2021)




----------



## fubar57 (Oct 31, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> 1940s JRM-Mars USN Flying Boat Martin Press Photo Sea Plane 8.5"x11" *P12b | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1940s JRM-Mars USN Flying Boat Martin Press Photo Sea Plane 8.5"x11" *P12b at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> ...


That's going be a very long take-off run

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 3, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 26, 2021)

Capt. Vick said:


> Have they delivered the one they painted up to the National Museum of Naval Aviation yet?







Wikipedia

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 26, 2021)

Last I heard, Philippine Mars is still in storage at Coulson's base up at Sproat Lake.
The Hawaii Mars is still *technically* in service, but Coulson has been using their C-130s mostly.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Nov 27, 2021)

They have two!?!?


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 27, 2021)

Greg Boeser said:


> They have two!?!?


Yes, both were active for many years in the fire-fighting role.
The Philippine Mars was retired from service almost ten years ago, the Hawaii Mars has been used more recently and is still considered as active, though not used much in recent years.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## WARSPITER (Nov 27, 2021)

that's a good looking aircraft.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 16, 2021)

1944 Champion Spark Plug Co Toledo OH WWII Martin Aircraft MARS Navy Seaplane Ad | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1944 Champion Spark Plug Co Toledo OH WWII Martin Aircraft MARS Navy Seaplane Ad at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Martin JRM Mars

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 27, 2022)

WW2 Picture Photo US Martin JRM Mars the largest Allied flying boat 3743 | eBay


This is a nice reproduction of an photograph Size is about 4" x 6" (10x15cm). Type: New Print on high quality Photo Paper. Quality: This is NOT an inkjet or Laserjet print but one produced in a professional photographic lab.



www.ebay.com





Martin JRM Mars

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## cvairwerks (Jan 27, 2022)

If you're feeling froggy about them: 1945 Martin JRM-3 Mars


----------



## SaparotRob (Jan 27, 2022)

I'm saving up to buy that B-17E in Texas that GrauGeist told us about.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jan 27, 2022)

Who got the pair of B-26s that were at Hill AFB?


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 27, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> I'm saving up to buy that B-17E in Texas that GrauGeist told us about.


Last I heard, it's still available.

They're still asking 9 million for it, but if you take cash, I bet you could talk them down.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jan 27, 2022)

C’mon Powerball! Daddy needs a new pair of planes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 27, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> C’mon Powerball! Daddy needs a new pair of planes.


I got a "Free Play" in 6/49 last night that I can kick in

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 27, 2022)

They would make nice book ends

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 7, 2022)

1945 JRM-Mars US Navy Aircraft Martin Co. Press Photo Sea Plane 8.5"x11" *P12b | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1945 JRM-Mars US Navy Aircraft Martin Co. Press Photo Sea Plane 8.5"x11" *P12b at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





5-1-1945 Friday

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 8, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 25, 2022)

GLENN MARTIN JRM-2 FLYING BOAT PHILIPPINE MARS 














GLENN MARTIN JRM-2 FLYING BOAT PHILIPPINE MARS ORIGINAL MANUFACTURERS PHOTO | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for GLENN MARTIN JRM-2 FLYING BOAT PHILIPPINE MARS ORIGINAL MANUFACTURERS PHOTO at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 25, 2022)

Martin Mars JRM Seaplane (4) 8 1/2 by 11 photos Reduced | eBay


JRM Martin Mars Seaplane (4) 8 1/2 by 11 photos.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 8, 2022)

1940s JRM-Mars Flying Over CA Martin Press Photo USN Sea Plane 8.5x11 *P12f | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1940s JRM-Mars Flying Over CA Martin Press Photo USN Sea Plane 8.5x11 *P12f at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 9, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 15, 2022)

GLENN MARTIN JRM MARS FLYING BOAT ORIGINAL VINTAGE MANUFACTURERS PHOTO XPB2M-1 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for GLENN MARTIN JRM MARS FLYING BOAT ORIGINAL VINTAGE MANUFACTURERS PHOTO XPB2M-1 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 15, 2022)

Caroline Mars

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 15, 2022)

GLENN MARTIN JRM MARS FLYING BOAT LARGE ORIGINAL VINTAGE MANUFACTURERS PHOTO | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for GLENN MARTIN JRM MARS FLYING BOAT LARGE ORIGINAL VINTAGE MANUFACTURERS PHOTO at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 15, 2022)

GLENN MARTIN JRM MARS FLYING BOAT LARGE ORIGINAL VINTAGE OFFICIAL US NAVY PHOTO | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for GLENN MARTIN JRM MARS FLYING BOAT LARGE ORIGINAL VINTAGE OFFICIAL US NAVY PHOTO at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 16, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## BlackSheep (Mar 16, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Original WWII Photo Seaplane Cargo USAAF Aircraft Plane in Water | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Original WWII Photo Seaplane Cargo USAAF Aircraft Plane in Water at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> ...


I wonder where this was taken, my imagination leads me to envision some base commander/big wig commandeering her for the opening of duck season somewhere…


----------



## SaparotRob (Mar 16, 2022)

Wabbit season.


----------



## special ed (Mar 16, 2022)

That's the prototype at Martin during taxi tests. The engine burned off and fell into the bay, saving the aircraft.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 17, 2022)

BlackSheep said:


> I wonder where this was taken, my imagination leads me to envision some base commander/big wig commandeering her for the opening of duck season somewhere…


Plse read post 36


----------



## BlackSheep (Mar 17, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Plse read post 36


will do, much appreciated.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 22, 2022)

CY-LYJ




















GLENN MARTIN JRM MARS CF-LYJ LARGE VINTAGE PRESS PHOTO FIRE FIGHTING | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for GLENN MARTIN JRM MARS CF-LYJ LARGE VINTAGE PRESS PHOTO FIRE FIGHTING at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 24, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 12, 2022)

1944 Martin Mars Airplane Alameda, Ca. N.A.S.















1944 Official World War II Photo of the Martin Mars Airplane Alameda, Ca. N.A.S. | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1944 Official World War II Photo of the Martin Mars Airplane Alameda, Ca. N.A.S. at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 12, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 31, 2022)

1ste war mission



















GLENN MARTIN JRM MARS FLYING BOAT ORIGINAL VINTAGE MANUFACTURERS PHOTO XPB2M-1 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for GLENN MARTIN JRM MARS FLYING BOAT ORIGINAL VINTAGE MANUFACTURERS PHOTO XPB2M-1 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 31, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 14, 2022)

GLENN MARTIN JRM MARS FLYING BOAT LARGE ORIGINAL VINTAGE OFFICIAL US NAVY PHOTO | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for GLENN MARTIN JRM MARS FLYING BOAT LARGE ORIGINAL VINTAGE OFFICIAL US NAVY PHOTO at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 17, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 12, 2022)

test run San Francisco Bay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 12, 2022)

Engine maintanance














Lot of 9 1943-45 ORIGINAL ASSOCIATED PRESS PHOTO WWII #3 | eBay


3 missing AP fact sheet shown.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 12, 2022)

Lot of 8 1944-45 ORIGINAL ASSOCIATED PRESS PHOTO WWII #4 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Lot of 8 1944-45 ORIGINAL ASSOCIATED PRESS PHOTO WWII #4 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 22, 2022)

fire fighting water drop CF-LYJ



















GLENN MARTIN JRM MARS CF-LYJ LARGE VINTAGE PRESS PHOTO FIRE FIGHTING | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for GLENN MARTIN JRM MARS CF-LYJ LARGE VINTAGE PRESS PHOTO FIRE FIGHTING at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 30, 2022)

GLENN MARTIN JRM MARS FLYING BOAT 















GLENN MARTIN JRM MARS FLYING BOAT LARGE ORIGINAL VINTAGE MANUFACTURERS PHOTO | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for GLENN MARTIN JRM MARS FLYING BOAT LARGE ORIGINAL VINTAGE MANUFACTURERS PHOTO at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 30, 2022)

GLENN MARTIN JRM MARS FLYING BOAT ORIGINAL VINTAGE MANUFACTURERS PHOTO 170 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for GLENN MARTIN JRM MARS FLYING BOAT ORIGINAL VINTAGE MANUFACTURERS PHOTO 170 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 30, 2022)

GLENN MARTIN JRM MARS FLYING BOAT LARGE ORIGINAL VINTAGE OFFICIAL US NAVY PHOTO | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for GLENN MARTIN JRM MARS FLYING BOAT LARGE ORIGINAL VINTAGE OFFICIAL US NAVY PHOTO at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## BlackSheep (Aug 31, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> GLENN MARTIN JRM MARS FLYING BOAT
> 
> 
> View attachment 684541
> ...


Comparing the size of the cockpit glass to the rest of the plane gives you a sense of what a beast these things were! Taxiing one must have felt like driving a King Ranch F-350 Super Duty in downtown traffic with pieces of anatomy being cinched tighter than the seatbelt.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 31, 2022)

BlackSheep said:


> Comparing the size of the cockpit glass to the rest of the plane gives you a sense of what a beast these things were! Taxiing one must have felt like driving a King Ranch F-350 Super Duty in downtown traffic with pieces of anatomy being cinched tighter than the seatbelt.


The flight deck of the Mars is impressive.
Two ways in: spiral staircase from below or through the entry from the upper deck.
Behind the pilot's seat is the navigator's station with a plotting table and such, beyond that is thw radio operator's station.
Behind the co-pilot is the engineers's station and none of the flight deck is cramped, plenty of room to move about.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 3, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 12, 2022)

Prototype Mars













Short Sunderland


:thumbright:



ww2aircraft.net

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cammerjeff (Sep 12, 2022)

Funny I always thought this was a prototype Mars?






Source Wikki


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 12, 2022)

Hahahahaha...you guys. That prototype looks an awful like a Sunderland and the other a Sikorsky product maybe...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 12, 2022)

Blush... wrong pic.....that is what you get if one is evil chuckling at todays news in the ukr.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cammerjeff (Sep 12, 2022)

Capt. Vick said:


> Hahahahaha...you guys. That prototype looks an awful like a Sunderland and the other a Sikorsky product maybe...


It is actually 1 of 3 Martin 130 Flying Boats built for Pan Am, this one named the China Clipper


Snautzer01 said:


> Blush... wrong pic.....that is what you get if one is evil chuckling at todays news in the ukr.



No worries it happens to all of us if we care to admit it or not! I thought it was funny if intended to be so or not.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 12, 2022)

That has NEVER happened to me, he said lying.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 27, 2022)

MARTIN JRM MARS FLYING BOAT PATUXTENT ORIGINAL US NAVY WW2 PHOTO USA 7 | eBay


OK condition, with wear.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 27, 2022)




----------

